# Mullet M5 and DeWalt StealthSonic Wet/Dry Vac



## OHctf (1 mo ago)

I got both of these items for Christmas and am blown away by both.

I have not connected to any tools yet while, but I cannot tell you the mess I had in my garage from making Christmas gifts. I also was able to suck out what was in the dust chute on my joiner and table saw with no issue.

The Mullet does exactly what it is supposed to do. I previously would have had to use a shovel to pick up the majority of stuff because my shop vac would get clogged. The Mullet makes it so easy because anything that fits through the hose ends up just dropping into the machine. The only clogs are when something that is slightly too big for the hose gets in. In other words, user error. My only complaint is that I wish it was easier to empty.

The shop vac is incredibly quiet. I do not mind noise from my power tools, because it helps to serve as a reminder that I am dealing with a powerful and potentially dangerous item. I cannot stand the noise from my old shop vac or my air compressor. This DeWalt puts them both to shame. Will be getting a new air compressor soon that has similar decibel rating.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Never heard of a Mullet.

Shop vac aren’t the best ways to collect machines, but they can work. A cyclone wouldbe well worth the expense.

The stock filters on shop vacs are what they are - not very good. I suggest HEPA conversion, especially if your shop is closed up and/or climate controlled. You need both HEPA filter and bag to make it “HEPA”. IMO it’s a no brainer for a ww’ing shop.

How do you address air quality? Air filtration?


----------



## OHctf (1 mo ago)

I have an air purifier. The Mullet is a cyclone device.


----------

